# Portugal Tolls  - 4 Ton



## yeoblade (Feb 24, 2018)

So we bit the bullet and have booked ourselves on the Bri££any ferries Portsmouth  - Santander route in May.

We  are going to Porto Portugal, and I have been trying to understand the tolls, we were there last November ,but in a hire car so that was simple with the transponder already fitted. I see there are 3 different systems, a nightmare.
I have looked at the saneftolling.co.uk website but they only supply for under 3.5t.

Apart from missing all the toll roads, probably impossible, what have/do others do?


----------



## witzend (Feb 24, 2018)

Where there is  booths I take a ticket an pay when exiting either cash or card. For NPR I buy a prepay card at PO or Service Station when on toll road 10 20 or 30 € then register it by text message to my van they then let you know by text when to add more €

Edit- Adding € is done on line to your card various amounts 10 20 or 30 € they are about 5 days delay advising you that you need to top up any unused money is good for 12 mths


----------



## yeoblade (Feb 25, 2018)

***** said:


> Yes it is a problem. WE have been to Portugal 4 times with our 4500kg van, have toured all over Portugal and have not used any toll roads. It does take a little planing and is a pain. Over the winter we did buy the Blip and Go SANEF thing and just like France we would go through tolls as if our van was 3500kg. Always worked in France.
> However we are in the process of downsizing so it will be easier in Eastern Countries.
> I would fit the tag and not worry!



Thanks.

I see if I get the  SANEf transponder it will cost 

10 + 12 + 20 + 5  = 47 euros upfront for a months use + toll charges!!  but the simplest solution and actually not valid for < 3.5 t  . And get 20 euros back when i return it.





witzend said:


> Where there is  booths I take a ticket an pay when exiting either cash or card. For NPR I buy a prepay card at PO or Service Station when on toll road 10 20 or 30 € then register it by text message to my van they then let you know by text when to add more €
> 
> Edit- Adding € is done on line to your card various amounts 10 20 or 30 € they are about 5 days delay advising you that you need to top up any unused money is good for 12 mths


.

Witzend, does the prepay  cover the tolls that are electronic payment only roads, is that the Via  Verde ones (confused )


----------



## witzend (Feb 25, 2018)

yeoblade said:


> Thanks.
> Witzend, does the prepay  cover the tolls that are electronic payment only roads, is that the Via  Verde ones (confused )


 Yes. The roads are easily recognised as they have large signs every so often telling you what the next bit will cost with overhead gantry's with NPR cameras. You can't drive thru the other toll Plaza's with it I've found the card the easiest  the link below shows rates 



> This electronic device has a rental cost of 6 € in the first week, and 1.5 € in the following weeks and an initial deposit of 27.50 € (value refunded upon return of the device). It´s valid for a maximum of 90 days. copied from the site possibly better deal than Sanef




http://www.portugaltolls.com/


----------



## Beemer (Feb 26, 2018)

The last time we went to Spain we headed for Madrid and Porto, stopping at locations in between, but we did not use any toll roads, no hassle driving either.


----------



## yeoblade (Apr 17, 2018)

Today I registered  bought the SANEF TAG today for Portugal and Spanish tolls, I was going to go with PAYG and avoiding tolls but SWMBO said buy it,and I know that is going to be a lot less hassle (in two ways :lol-053

On the 24hr PO ferry trip to Santander I was wondering if anyone had managed to get EHU (for fridge) on the boat, I guess the refrigerated trucks do.


----------



## Clunegapyears (Apr 17, 2018)

We also avoided the toll roads in Portugal.  Some bods complain about the state of the roads, but we really did not find them that bad ... the N10, I think is possibly the worst.  Depends if you are in a hurry!

Enjoy ... we loved Portugal.  Porto ... free overnighting south of the river, about a 1.5km walk in.


----------



## REC (Apr 17, 2018)

The AP1 between Porto and Lisbon is a booth type toll. Ticket on entry and pay as exit. If you have a tag ( but not the prepaid ticket) you can go through the Via Verde lane and it comes off your account. We bought a tag which costs 70 cents each month you use it plus it takes the tolls from your account but it has to be a Portuguese bank account. Worth doing if you go a lot and have the Portuguese account. Otherwise the hired tag for visitors or pre pay as others have posted, is the best option. We are under 3.5kg so have no idea of what 4.5 would do! Loads on the roads though. Avoiding tolls really can be a pain, and although pretty routes, often take quite a bit more time which some would find an issue.


----------



## witzend (Apr 17, 2018)

yeoblade said:


> On the 24hr PO ferry trip to Santander I was wondering if anyone had managed to get EHU (for fridge) on the boat, I guess the refrigerated trucks do.


 
None available


----------



## Wully (Apr 17, 2018)

Know you’re asking about Spain and Portugal but I was in France for two weeks we used the toll roads every day my vans 9m by 3.3m high and a tag axil and never paid the higher rate once I just pressed the help button at toll said camping car got it down to a category 2 from a 4  every time and paid with a pre loaded Caxton card it was working out half price. Think it was ***** who gave this tip out a while back but you need the neck to do it the first couple of times after that it becomes enjoyable might work Spain Portugal give it a try nothing to loose.


----------



## vwalan (Apr 18, 2018)

just get off the ferry ,turn right and follow the sea . take every road to the sea .
some are dead ends but nice. 
avoid all toll roads, motorways and try to avoid duall carriageways . thats how we travel. 
to get back keep the sea on your left and see the nice views from the other direction. 
plus you will know all the taps etc on the way back .


----------



## yeoblade (Apr 18, 2018)

Thanks for the replies,

Looks like I'll be filling any spaces in the the fridge with frozen water bottles for the 24hr crossing over, with no power, should do the trick.

We're off the first of May and going Santander - Salamanca - Coimbra - Porto - Santiago de Compostela - and back round the north Spanish coast Santander.

Anywhere on that route we mustn't miss ???


----------



## Beemer (Apr 18, 2018)

Took the Portsmouth-Bilbao ferry last year.
Our targets over two weeks were Madrid and Porto, and anything/everything in-between.
We avoided all toll roads quite easily, and visited some superb locations, wilding and campsites.
We used a campsite on the coast just outside of Porto and cycled in, took 20mins on a smooth cycle path.  Locked up the cycles and walked around (far too busy to cycle the town).
The following day we decided to take the bus, big mistake, took us 40mins standing, as the bus went round all of the estates collecting people.  Walking would have been quicker.


----------



## yeoblade (Apr 18, 2018)

Beemer said:


> Took the Portsmouth-Bilbao ferry last year.
> Our targets over two weeks were Madrid and Porto, and anything/everything in-between.
> We avoided all toll roads quite easily, and visited some superb locations, wilding and campsites.
> We used a campsite on the coast just outside of Porto and cycled in, took 20mins on a smooth cycle path.  Locked up the cycles and walked around (far too busy to cycle the town).
> The following day we decided to take the bus, big mistake, took us 40mins standing, as the bus went round all of the estates collecting people.  Walking would have been quicker.



Thanks Beemer, will probably do the same, but maybe on the Scooter.

My BlipTag turned up in the post today.


----------



## Beemer (Apr 19, 2018)

yeoblade said:


> Today I registered  bought the SANEF TAG today for Portugal and Spanish tolls, I was going to go with PAYG and avoiding tolls but SWMBO said buy it,and I know that is going to be a lot less hassle (in two ways :lol-053
> 
> On the 24hr PO ferry trip to Santander I was wondering if anyone had managed to get EHU (for fridge) on the boat, I guess the refrigerated trucks do.



I am not aware of any EHU on board the 24hr ferry, but if the fridge is kept shut, it should still be cool after 24hrs, especially if you have a built in freezer that was/is fully stocked and frozen beforehand.


----------



## yeoblade (Jun 3, 2018)

*Reflections on the Ferry trip*

So after our holiday in Spain and Portugal using the Portsmouth - Santander Ferry here are my thoughts.....

At £1,200 for the ferry +  another £300  - Expensive

There actually ARE EHU points on the Pont Aven Ferry, though I left my fridge on gas so didn't ask to use it.

24 Hours gets a bit boring, luckly we had a dog to visit and keep company as their kennels are stainless steel cages.

The ferry got 'a bit lumpy' when we turned south round Finistere area, at which point the missus felt unwell and was up all night retching . AS a consequence of this, for her return journey I drove her to Salamanca train stain where she took the train to Madrid and Easyjet back to England, about £300 extra costs

We took the ferry direct to Spain as we have visited France so many times, about 25, and driving though it again would have just been a flat out drive as 2 weeks was our time limit.
We enjoyed the trip around northern Spain and Portugal and had a great holiday and would have been better if I hadn't had the virus bug.

 The Sanef Via go toll work spot on all the time , at a total cost of around £90 all up.

Highlight -3 euro/night including EHU and tap at Peso da Régua, Portugal Douro Valley




Free for no EHU, I see this was a EU funded build project 


Bit tight though


Unlikely we'll do this ferry trip again but Le Havre maybe and get a bit more time for the journey.


----------



## Pauljenny (Jun 3, 2018)

We took the back road from the Villa Formoso border crossing down to Regua.. Fantastic scenery but challenging.
Left the van on on the brilliant,riverside aire and took the train into Porto.... ½ price for pensioners with passports.

Booked a central hotel.. ( ebookers.com )...  for a couple of nights and used the hop on/ off open topped busses to get about.
Wonderful.
Surprisingly cheap dining in some of the restaurants.
The aire is free, without hookup..3€ with.
Left, heading north on the N2 and the AP4 toll-free to Braganza.


----------

